# مكونات الخلايا الشمسيه ( السيليكون)



## eng.esam (15 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتو بدي رابط يبين بالصور والشرح مكونات الخلايا الشمسيه وطبقاتها


----------



## نضال عودة (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.أبو طارق (24 يونيو 2013)

thanks


----------

